# Popularity of Canada



## JennyHG (Mar 24, 2009)

I have noticed recently that Canada is becoming a more popular detination for people moving overseas. 

Someone mentioned that it can be easier to move there compared to America, but what other reasons are there for choosing Canada? What is the lifestyle like?


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Jenny,

Canada is probably easier to get into than America. I think proximity to UK, language, culture are all contributing factors to its popularity.

Lifestyle is obviously down to personal choice, its what you make it. We love our life here in Alberta, we enjoy a range of activities both summer and winter. Financially we are not better off though, and my husband gets much less holidays from work. We have great friends and enjoy being in such beautiful surroundings. 

The question will be what lifestyle do you want?


----------



## JennyHG (Mar 24, 2009)

louiseg said:


> Hi Jenny,
> 
> Canada is probably easier to get into than America. I think proximity to UK, language, culture are all contributing factors to its popularity.
> 
> ...


Thanks Louise,

I do have some relatives in Canada, but they run a farm and so are very much 'outdoors' people. I am more of a city girl myself although I would certainly enjoy the scenery. I have considered going to stay with them for a few months but wouldn't be moving anywhere for a few years. No harm in looking though.

Jenny


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

JennyHG said:


> I have noticed recently that Canada is becoming a more popular detination for people moving overseas.
> 
> Someone mentioned that it can be easier to move there compared to America, but what other reasons are there for choosing Canada? What is the lifestyle like?


To emigrate to the USA you require to get a "Green Card". There are only so many issued each year and it's done on a lottery system.
Canada has always been a popular destination because it's a relatively new country, is huge in size and has always needed immigrants. To come you need to qualify. You didn't say what you did for a living. 

There are 38 occupation that, all things being right, give applicants PR status, usually within 24 months. Outside of those occupations you would need to have a job pre-arranged which would give you TWP status and then you could apply for PR status. If you are under 30 you could come on the BUNAC method and apply for PR status once you are here. There is a points count that would deny you entry with a score of under 67. It is not necessarily an easy process to come here.

As far as lifestyle is concerned it is said that we are much more laid-back than Brits. Please be aware that things are different here. I know you just said "DUH, I expected them to be", but most immigrants, despite all the internet research they do, are still quite surprised by a number of things such as food, the winter cold, TV content, cellphone costs and other things that are not the same as the UK. 

Having read many posts on this and other sites I am inclined to believe that many opinions are based on how good things were for them back in the UK. If they had good high-paying jobs, owned their homes and took many European vacations I cannot figure out whay they would come here except many of these people claim it's a safer/better life for their children, so other than that, life quality is probably the same. For others in the UK struggling to live comfortably there it probably provides an improvement.


----------



## Socialwhirl (Mar 27, 2009)

Auld Yin, Your post is very interesting. Im a social worker in a well-paid senior position in Ireland, but not very stimulating or interesting work. I own my own home, nice car, have lots of great holidays (recently been to Israel, Barcelona neat week, West coast of America in June), 

On the negative side, Im single, live in a small, provincial town that I grew up in with non-existant social life and no culture or Arts to speak off. Im nearly 40 years old and feel I need to do something before I grow too old, and have been looking closely at Canada. I lived in London for 10 years and Dublin for 6 years, both very expensive and congested, and decided to move back to my home town, however think I will die of boredom if I stay any longer. 
Your post was interesting got me thinking - should I just shut up and get on with living here, or go and try another life in Canada?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Socialwhirl said:


> Auld Yin, Your post is very interesting. Im a social worker in a well-paid senior position in Ireland, but not very stimulating or interesting work. I own my own home, nice car, have lots of great holidays (recently been to Israel, Barcelona neat week, West coast of America in June),
> 
> On the negative side, Im single, live in a small, provincial town that I grew up in with non-existant social life and no culture or Arts to speak off. Im nearly 40 years old and feel I need to do something before I grow too old, and have been looking closely at Canada. I lived in London for 10 years and Dublin for 6 years, both very expensive and congested, and decided to move back to my home town, however think I will die of boredom if I stay any longer.
> Your post was interesting got me thinking - should I just shut up and get on with living here, or go and try another life in Canada?


Yours is quite a common dilemma, I think. You have a very good life materialistically but you suggest that you lack that sense of fulfillment that material things do not bring. I think that many people are the same but just don't realize it. You have obviously travelled/travel a good deal but unfortunately travel (vacations) seldom provide the full picture one gets from day-to-day living in a location. Canada, like Australia is a large (read humungous) country with plenty of space for that wilderness feeling, if that's what floats your boat. Many people call it boring vs say London but that, I think, applies to most of the world. 

Our large cities, Toronto, Montreal, Vancouver etc, are regarded as non- vibrant compared to those in the UK but from my perspective, that's a good thing. From what other ex-pats have posted it is obvious that Canada has nothing like the crime in th UK, houses are bigger/less expensive but some things more expensive thereby probably balancing out cost of living.

Weather is a major factor of life in Canada. Most of the country except for the west coast (Vancouver/Victoria) has, by UK standards, very severe winters lasting about 6-7 months. On the extreme west coast the climate somewhat mirrors that of the UK, but with much better summers. It gets extremely cold in many regions so one has to embrace the winter in one of two ways. Get out and involve yourself in winter activities, of which there are many or hunker down in your house until Spring/Summer and Fall, which are all usually very good here.

Life is meant to be experienced but that means much different things to people. I have never been to Ireland but know it to be a beautiful place and one day I hope to travel there, but, if I don't, it'll still be beautiful. What makes life, in my opinion, is friends and family. If you have those in your life then your life is complete. Th material things are the icing on the cake.

I love living in Canada but I came here when things in the UK were at a very low ebb and going almost anywhere else was a leg up. The UK and Ireland have changed so much in the past 30-40 years that there is not the same need to emigrate any more. The grass is not greener here, just different.


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

Auld Yin makes some very good points. I'll just add a bit from my experience. I'm 43, single, Irish (Cork, originally) and have moved to Calgary in the last 14 months. I haven't travelled much in Canada yet due to getting settled and such but will be doing so this coming year. Here's my 2 cents worth:

Lifestyle - very much like Ireland. Big on family, friends and having a good time. 8 months of winter does that to you!
Weather - Calgary - to be honest I must say that -25 here feels a bit like 0 back home due to the dryness. Snow is not so prevalent here although we've had some pretty nice dumps this winter which means shovelling - yucky if you get it at the wrong time!
Work - Calgary has loads of it.
Outdoors - Rockies are about 100K away.

The people are great and welcoming. The place is pretty cool. If it's anyway indicative of the rest of Canada then it's an awesome decision I've made to come here. As long as I can get my permanent residency then I will be very happy. Come on out and enjoy the Craic.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

I like the 'whats it like?' Internet travelling from your armchair (I might someday move there attitude). You don't really know what you want!!
I've made the decision to emmigrate to canada about a year ago and I can't get there quick enough! But it's difficult to trawl through all the dross and scammers trying to take a good chunk of my money to fill out free paperwork. All I'm after is a job offer and temporary work permit.
I'm a carpenter with 23 years experiance and am willing to work anywhere in Canada (except quebec) for a lot less money than I get here in the UK. I've applied for several jobs but all they seem to be are re-settling agents after about $8,000 of my hard earned cash. My brother lives in NZ and has offered me work but I want Canada. I have travelled all over BC and Alberta and Canada is where I belong. The people are genuine and friendly, the crime rate is low and
the country is beautiful ( And yes, I can put up with the harsh winters) 
Can anyone please point me in the right direction?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

chippy jed said:


> I like the 'whats it like?' Internet travelling from your armchair (I might someday move there attitude). You don't really know what you want!!
> I've made the decision to emmigrate to canada about a year ago and I can't get there quick enough! But it's difficult to trawl through all the dross and scammers trying to take a good chunk of my money to fill out free paperwork. All I'm after is a job offer and temporary work permit.
> I'm a carpenter with 23 years experiance and am willing to work anywhere in Canada (except quebec) for a lot less money than I get here in the UK. I've applied for several jobs but all they seem to be are re-settling agents after about $8,000 of my hard earned cash. My brother lives in NZ and has offered me work but I want Canada. I have travelled all over BC and Alberta and Canada is where I belong. The people are genuine and friendly, the crime rate is low and
> the country is beautiful ( And yes, I can put up with the harsh winters)
> Can anyone please point me in the right direction?


Have you checked THE LIST of 38 occupations that provide early/easy entry into Canada. I looked at it and it cites Contractors and Supervisors, Carpentry Trades as an occupation that's in extreme demand. I don't know if that's your qualification or not. If it is you would obtain entry permission probably within 12 months. If not then you will only be allowed access if you have pre-arranged employment or on a TWP which requires a prospective employer to process LMO paperwork for you.


----------



## Socialwhirl (Mar 27, 2009)

SczzyBoy, You make it sound very inviting and a great place to live. Did you know anyone when you arrived - friends/family? Its quite a big thing to leave that behind,and go to a place where you dont know anyone, but I suppose thats part of the adventure...


----------



## crete7 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Thinking of moving to canada*



chippy jed said:


> I like the 'whats it like?' Internet travelling from your armchair (I might someday move there attitude). You don't really know what you want!!
> I've made the decision to emmigrate to canada about a year ago and I can't get there quick enough! But it's difficult to trawl through all the dross and scammers trying to take a good chunk of my money to fill out free paperwork. All I'm after is a job offer and temporary work permit.
> I'm a carpenter with 23 years experiance and am willing to work anywhere in Canada (except quebec) for a lot less money than I get here in the UK. I've applied for several jobs but all they seem to be are re-settling agents after about $8,000 of my hard earned cash. My brother lives in NZ and has offered me work but I want Canada. I have travelled all over BC and Alberta and Canada is where I belong. The people are genuine and friendly, the crime rate is low and
> the country is beautiful ( And yes, I can put up with the harsh winters)
> Can anyone please point me in the right direction?


Hi Jed, 
I am thinking of moving to Canada, I myself am a carpenter and general builder,
Bricklayer, stonemason etc. I am now 55 years of age, and am scouring for ideas
of how to obtain work and a visa, is it not possible to find black work for awhile
until one can apply for a visa from within the country?
Cheers Geoff


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

crete7 said:


> Hi Jed,
> I am thinking of moving to Canada, I myself am a carpenter and general builder,
> Bricklayer, stonemason etc. I am now 55 years of age, and am scouring for ideas
> of how to obtain work and a visa, is it not possible to find black work for awhile
> ...


Firstly UK residents/citizens do not require a visa to enter Canada. What you mean is a Temporary Work Permit (TWP) or Permanent Residence (PR). You can come to Canada as a visitor but FFS don't arrive at Canadian Immigration with 10 suitcases and all your household goods. The officer will no doubt figure out what you're doing and you'll be on the first plane back. As a visitor you can unofficialy search for work and if a company is prepared to hire you they must be prepared to process a LMO (Labour Market Opinion) which states they have advertised the position and there were no suitable candidates. If the Government accepts that then you will be granted a TWP which is good, I believe for 2 years. During this time you can apply for PR status. There is a LIST of 38 occupations which Canada has determined are in extreme demand. Construction Managers and Contractors and Supervisors, Carpentry Trades are on the list. If you were accepted as having such skills then you will be allowed to enter Canada legally, normally within 12 months.


----------



## crete7 (Apr 7, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Firstly UK residents/citizens do not require a visa to enter Canada. What you mean is a Temporary Work Permit (TWP) or Permanent Residence (PR). You can come to Canada as a visitor but FFS don't arrive at Canadian Immigration with 10 suitcases and all your household goods. The officer will no doubt figure out what you're doing and you'll be on the first plane back. As a visitor you can unofficialy search for work and if a company is prepared to hire you they must be prepared to process a LMO (Labour Market Opinion) which states they have advertised the position and there were no suitable candidates. If the Government accepts that then you will be granted a TWP which is good, I believe for 2 years. During this time you can apply for PR status. There is a LIST of 38 occupations which Canada has determined are in extreme demand. Construction Managers and Contractors and Supervisors, Carpentry Trades are on the list. If you were accepted as having such skills then you will be allowed to enter Canada legally, normally within 12 months.


Hi there,
Thank you for the reply.
Would you know how much a tradesman can earn there per day?
I also noticed that you mentioned that you have a brother in NZ, is that an easier country to migrate to than Canada.
All the best Geoff


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Many thanks Auld Yin. 
Ive been over for a month last june and I'm over again for a month this May job hunting. It's trying to find someone to give me that offer that is the difficult bit. I think the paperwork and time to get a temp wp puts off some employers. Also what is a landed immigrant?Is it if I turn up and once in apply for citizenship? (I just want to be working asap)
On a different note it must be just like home from home for you (except they dont fight at the weddings in Canada!!lol)


----------



## crete7 (Apr 7, 2009)

chippy jed said:


> Many thanks Auld Yin.
> Ive been over for a month last june and I'm over again for a month this May job hunting. It's trying to find someone to give me that offer that is the difficult bit. I think the paperwork and time to get a temp wp puts off some employers. Also what is a landed immigrant?Is it if I turn up and once in apply for citizenship? (I just want to be working asap)
> On a different note it must be just like home from home for you (except they dont fight at the weddings in Canada!!lol)


Hi Jed,
It appears more difficult than i thought, at present i'm waiting for some info
on work in the Nelson area, I don't want to spend a fortune looking for work.
Have you thought about Sweden? the climate is probably the same, buying 
houses is very cheap, they speak good English, and no visa bull****,
If i get info regarding work I'll let you know ok
Cheers


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

crete7 said:


> Hi there,
> Thank you for the reply.
> Would you know how much a tradesman can earn there per day?
> I also noticed that you mentioned that you have a brother in NZ, is that an easier country to migrate to than Canada.
> All the best Geoff



No I do not have a brother in NZ and did not say that. Chippy Jed said he did so such questions should be directed there.
A tradesman in Canada would/could expect to earn $30-50 per hour.


----------



## crete7 (Apr 7, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> No I do not have a brother in NZ and did not say that. Chippy Jed said he did so such questions should be directed there.
> A tradesman in Canada would/could expect to earn $30-50 per hour.


Hi There,
sorry for the confusion, and thank you for the information.
Regards geoff


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

crete7 said:


> Would you know how much a tradesman can earn there per day?


Here's a website from the Canadian gov't that may be useful to you....

Labour Market Information from the Labour Market Information (LMI)


.


----------



## cgw1123 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the link! Helped one of my family members out a lot.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi cgw1123

I think it's a very informative website & glad to hear that it helped your family member! 

.


----------

